# Incoming Chief's Cousin Held in Threats to Kill Massachusetts Officers



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Mary Jo Hill*
_TELEGRAM & GAZETTE (Massachusetts)_










The cousin of the incoming police chief in Auburn has been charged with threatening to burn down two police stations, to murder police officers in Central Massachusetts and to use duct tape and nails to puncture cruiser tires, according to records in Leominster District Court.

Peter Sturgis, 39, of 27 Main St., was charged with threatening to commit a crime (arson) and threatening to commit a crime (destruction of property) for statements allegedly made Friday, according to court records.

He was also charged with threatening to commit a crime (arson) and threatening to commit a crime (murder) in statements allegedly made early the next day, according to records.

Cash bail of $5,000 was set for Mr. Sturgis on Monday in Leominster District Court. He is scheduled to return to court Wednesday for a pretrial hearing.

The defendant is suffering from bipolar disorder, according to court records.

Court records gave the following description of what led to Mr. Sturgis' arrests:

A Princeton police officer pulled over Mr. Sturgis' Ford Explorer Friday after checking the vehicle registration and finding that the owner had a suspended driver's license.

Mr. Sturgis became angry during the stop and was arrested on a charge of driving with a suspended license. On the way to the station and during booking he used derogatory names toward the arresting officer.

At one point, Mr. Sturgis said, "I will be getting you and the department back with (duct) tape and roofing nails to puncture the tires of cruisers" and then he threatened to burn down the police station, according to records.

About 12:55 a.m. Saturday, Mr. Sturgis called a dispatcher at the Auburn police station on a recorded telephone line and asked to speak with "Andy Sluckis." Andrew J. Sluckis Jr., the police chief in Leicester, is scheduled to become the Auburn chief Dec. 10.

When Mr. Sturgis was told that Chief Sluckis was not yet on duty, he used derogatory terms for the chief, claimed he was his cousin and demanded to leave a message for him.

Mr. Sturgis said he was being harassed by police officers in all of Central Massachusetts, and told the dispatcher the harassment must stop immediately because he has heard on the street that "cops are gonna be killed" if they do not stop their actions, according to records.

When asked, Mr. Sturgis denied that he was making threats toward police, but later said he is "ready to kill every one of them," referring to all police officers in Central Massachusetts, according to records.

"All of this stems from the caller's perception that he is being `harassed' for little or no legitimate reason," according to records.

Mr. Sturgis repeatedly demanded a meeting with Chief Sluckis and said he would "slap his face silly" if he did not get a return call, according to the records.

The caller's tirade culminated when he threatened to come to the police department and burn down the building if he did not get his meeting immediately with the chief.

Chief Sluckis later said he had absolutely no intention of meeting with his cousin, and any such meeting would have to be against his will and better judgment. Chief Sluckis said he was also concerned about the safety of himself and his family.

When the Auburn Police Department system was checked, Mr. Sturgis was listed as a "caution" for being "extremely volatile and combative" and for suffering from bipolar disorder.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Well it looks like western and eastern MA are safe...this guys only going after central MA...be careful guys!


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Maybe I'm naiive, but how do you puncture a tire with duct tape?


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

Quick !!! Someone alert CMPSA ! They can activate ER 1, ER 2, and WC 1 and patol the area to make sure this nutbar doesn't create an "internal incident"


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

badogg88 said:


> Maybe I'm naiive, but how do you puncture a tire with duct tape?


What can't you do with duct tape?


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

It never fails that as hard as you try to get where you are, there is always some idiot in your family to try to ruin it for you. You can pick your friends, but you can't pick your family.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You push the nails through the duct tape so the pointy ends and the sticky side are on the same side.
You then tape the to the tire, as the car moves it's puncture time. Surely they must teach cops that? Field expiedient methods to disable a car? Like a banana in the tail pipe?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Wolfman said:


> The only two things you need in the world are WD40 and duct tape. If it moves and isn't supposed to, use the duct tape. If it isn't moving and *is* supposed to, use the WD40.
> 
> As far as the Chief's cousin, well, you can't pick your family. You can beat the crap out of them though.


Wolfie (ex-VOR)!!
My man,

I must expand on your theory; With duct tape, WD-40, and a _Sharpie _I could (dare I say it)
RULE THE WORLD!!!!!
:crazy:


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

mpd61 said:


> Wolfie (ex-VOR)!!
> My man,
> 
> I must expand on your theory; With duct tape, WD-40, and a _Sharpie _I could (dare I say it)
> ...


I always include dynamite in my theory. If you want to fix it, duct tape, if you want to destroy it, dynamite


----------

